# Food Safety News Thu 5/21/2020



## daveomak.fs (May 21, 2020)

Food Safety News
Thu 5/21/2020 4:02 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*Almost 100 sick in Salmonella outbreak linked to backyard poultry flocks*
By News Desk on May 21, 2020 12:05 am The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention is currently investigating an outbreak of Salmonella Hadar reported in 28 states. There has been a total of 97 people infected with the outbreak strain. Seventeen people — representing more than a third of those with information available — have been hospitalized. No deaths have been reported, according... Continue Reading

*Blue Bell’s former chief executive gets a telephone conference over charges*
By Dan Flynn on May 21, 2020 12:04 am After almost three weeks with almost no activity, the criminal case involving the United States v. Paul Kruse has inched forward. U.S. Magistrate Judge Mark Lane filed an order setting a telephone conference for the case. The conference apparently occurred on May 19, but no electronic summary is available on the U.S. District Court website... Continue Reading

*EU plans cut to antimicrobial and pesticide use in Farm to Fork strategy*
By Joe Whitworth on May 21, 2020 12:03 am The European Commission has set targets to reduce pesticide use and sales of antimicrobials by 2030. The Farm to Fork strategy includes a reduction by 50 percent on the use and risk of pesticides and in sales of antimicrobials used for farmed animals and aquaculture products. Plans still need to be approved by the European... Continue Reading


*Experts cautious on decline in foodborne illness stats*
By Joe Whitworth on May 21, 2020 12:01 am Experts have urged caution in interpreting a decline in foodborne illness figures in the United Kingdom and Ireland during the coronavirus outbreak as an actual drop in infections. Public Health England (PHE) said it is not yet possible to know the impact of the COVID-19 pandemic on testing of gastrointestinal pathogens and reporting of results... Continue Reading

*Is there any ‘guidance’ for getting the food industry un-skewed?*
By Dan Flynn on May 20, 2020 01:53 pm Correction of sorts: It seems that when Chris Gregory and I were speaking, he frequently referred to the term SKU, which is a stock keeping unit. I was hearing “skewed,” which I took to mean something that went serious off base. In that, I think we both were tracking correctly, I am just going to leave... Continue Reading


----------

